
“Technology 1934” A look at state-of-the-art research at MIT 85 yrs ago [49mins] - canada_dry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsO_67xzymQ
======
canada_dry
The 'VooDoo' magazine as seen in the film (@45mins) can be viewed here:

[http://web.mit.edu/voodoo/www/archive/pdfs/1933-May.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/voodoo/www/archive/pdfs/1933-May.pdf)

